# New guys hack job photo's



## The Lawn Shark (Dec 17, 2007)

Thought i would share some photos of some work I've done....I have a ton of tree felling photos but i'll see how bad the pros beat up on me, :sword: before i share more


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Dec 17, 2007)

This is the after picture....tree gone.
Oh yeah how much would everyone have charged for this tree removal job?


----------



## osb_mail (Dec 17, 2007)

750 to 1250 dollars . Hey I like your chip truck set up looks kind of similar to mine over the summer 1/2 ton truck pulling chipper and s10 as the chip truck .Hey get A helmet .


----------



## reachtreeservi (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to AS , lawn shark ! 
Interesting rigging in one of your pics. Is that a decelerator lanyard on a powered pole saw ? And what is that device rigged as or in your overhead TIP ?

Hard to price from a pic, alot of variables and every job is different, but I'd probably charge 1400-1800 for that job. 

Don't worry bout these guys, send us some more pics.


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 18, 2007)

> 750 to 1250 dollars



probably right around a 800....

then sub'd it out at 600...and made 200 finders/check cashing fee....


----------



## oldirty (Dec 18, 2007)

thank goodness we havent gotten invaded by the dreaded chainsawfoot bird this far up north. well we probably have been but ive never seen one.

and the powerpole pruner is a great tool. never thought of it for takedowns though. howd it work out for ya? did you hang it off your lanyard or tie it off on the tree itself?

more pics.




oldirty


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 18, 2007)

Depends on how far close 750.00 to1200.00 no stump
looks pretty easy!

What would you have charged for this one leaning toward 
house in background?


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 18, 2007)

*i was thinking $800 with out grinding.looks pretty simple.*

ropensaddle,i'd have to have my partner climb that one.i'll stay on the ground with the 395 warmed up in case he gets in trouble up there.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 18, 2007)

Ended up strapping the spar and felling with winch
as the top was live and heavy red oak and did not
want shock loading with me in that one.


----------



## ChiHD (Dec 18, 2007)

*I hope these are not really yours!!*



The Lawn Shark said:


> Thought i would share some photos of some work I've done....I have a ton of tree felling photos but i'll see how bad the pros beat up on me, :sword: before i share more



Did you just start climbing and removing trees recently?

Not to be a jerk but you look like a hacker to me. Take a week-end course, (arbormaster.com) learn a few techniques, and your life will become much easier and safer. Who knows, maybe 1 day you'll even go legit and get some schooling and certification.

Until then, be safe. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 18, 2007)

I would never fault someone for working hard, but it looks like you are killing yourself with that climbing and saw setup. Also stubs and rips on the tree, lack of of PPE, no traffic control, does not look like a pro tree company setup at all, looks like a landscape company that has underbid a tree company for work. Not meant to flame you, but those removal pictures are a lesson of how to NOT remove a tree. Please get some proper training and gear and ask questions for some tips about treework before you get hurt.


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 18, 2007)

> What would you have charged for this one leaning toward
> house in background?



hard to tell from pics.(can't see top)

But i would say same 800.00 w/stump.

Again i'd sub it to my bud with his crane and he'd be out in 2 hours.They more than likely would just hook it and cook it.

If i had to do it.Double that.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 18, 2007)

Dadatwins said:


> I would never fault someone for working hard, but it looks like you are killing yourself with that climbing and saw setup. Also stubs and rips on the tree, lack of of PPE, no traffic control, does not look like a pro tree company setup at all, looks like a landscape company that has underbid a tree company for work. Not meant to flame you, but those removal pictures are a lesson of how to NOT remove a tree. Please get some proper training and gear and ask questions for some tips about treework before you get hurt.



finally.


i am glad to see someone else feeling offended around here.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Dec 18, 2007)

lawn shark i'd invest in some helmets, safety vest, etc try not to leave stubs branches could get hung up on them making the branch go the wrong way. or cause widow makers etc. pretty nice chipper combo you got there. good luck .


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 18, 2007)

*stubs....*

Leaving stubs is just a bad idea. More cleanup, round pieces of wood to get under foot, Stubs to catch brush that should of fallen to the ground. They also catch stuff that is bsing lowered, If you slip they don't feel good contacting any part of your body and lastly they are a waste of time. I have left them in the past and had to climb down to get pieces that got stuck on them. Best to just loose them all. Just my 3 cents.....


----------



## Onelick (Dec 18, 2007)

Please check out the laws in Md. Any one that removes or trims trees must have a Maryland tree expert license. http://www.dnr.state.md.us/forests/programapps/newtreeexpert.asp
Onelick


----------



## TheKid (Dec 18, 2007)

shark, i won't even begin, as others have already posted most of what I want to say. do heed Onelick's advice, I admire maryland tree laws and wish for something similar here.


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 19, 2007)

*spurs*

could not see spurs in your pics did you use any? Or is that why you left the stubs; for ladder rungs? Spurs make life easier once you know how to use them.


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Dec 19, 2007)

As I've stated I'm no expert, and for sure have alot to learn. I only fell/remove trees for my customers. This is one of my customers props.. I charged 1,750$ to remove this tree. I sub out alot of work to a buddy of mine who has a tree company..he was backed up for three weeks and my customer wanted it removed asap...So i said 1750 and my customer said when are you removing it.....My buddy told me he would do it for 900.00$ but it would be three weeks.....
I had the sidewalk closed the whole time we were there and the street closed for about 45 mins. 
As far as being safe goes, I wont do anything I dont feel comfortable doing.
i had the pole saw up there with me because the tree beside the one I'm in the customer wanted a limb removed it was eaiser to get with the pole saw from the tree I was in then to climbed the other tree..
I've personally felled probaly 20 to 30 trees that I've had to climb and maybe 75 to 100 trees for firewood...Again I'm no expert at all and I have alot to learrn thats why I'm a member on this site...I worked for a land clearing company for 2 1/2 years running everthing: skidder/proccesser/tub grinder/tree saw/root rake/shear/grapple hoe/loaders yada yada yada...I know this don't mean a hill beans to actual tree felling manually but needless to say I've been around the general world of tree removal before. 
I'll save my history for another thread. I am going to be taking some classes @ the local comm college in beginning of the year '08'.. I'm working out a deal with my buddy that I'll be learning alot from him and helping him with his jobs/fellings to get experience from a lic/expert. Since its winter time and I do have a lawn/landscape biz I'm slow enough to work with him atleast 2/3 days a week until spring. I turn down atleast a tree job a week from people who call and ask for an estimate. I love climbing and I want to turn my biz into half lawn and landscape half arborcare...Sorry for being a hack but everyone was one at some point...


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh yeah i have a cs300, cs330, cs440 all echo. I have two huskys a 145 and a 350, plus I have a o44 mag that needs some work....getting a shindy 757 real soon. Plus a whole boat load of poulans I think i have 7 or 8 of them half of them dont run anymore or need a little bit of my time to gat them running


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont consider you a hack. 

Looking at the pictures...some PPE was missing. 

But what (in my eyes) doesnt make you a hack..is are willing to admit your not an expert and take the time to learn and learn from a professional.

Be safe, most important thing. 

Remember can never go wrong with a Stihl. 

Baileys, Sherill Tree, Wesspur...all have some nice combo kits on climbing. 

Recomended Books 

1. Tree Climbers Companion 
2. Fundamentals of General Tree Work - G.F. Beranek
3. New Tree Biology - D. Shigo 

Best of luck, again be safe. 

You can learn a ton from this sight...the video section is a good start. 

Canyon


----------



## Unknown Cutter (Dec 20, 2007)

i hate it when my life line gets hung on a stub below me and i cant rap down to unhook it


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 20, 2007)

The only time a flush cut is a good thing is on a removal. 

Canyon


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments !!!
I'm actually going to list all my gear and some new gear that I'm getting and everyone can help me with what I still need...I'll post photos of all my gear also...


----------



## undercut (Dec 21, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Depends on how far close 750.00 to1200.00 no stump
> looks pretty easy!
> 
> What would you have charged for this one leaning toward
> house in background?



The price of liability for the year and then a couple grand lol ..


----------



## Themadd1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Everyone didnt start off as a hack. Most started either hands on with someone else professional or started of in school then went to work with someone professional. 

I didnt start doing my own jobs until I worked with another company for a year. I also started climbing on the weekends with my boss to "learn the ropes". Even then I worked with another climber for that first year in the trees to get advise while climbing. 

This is why people start on the ground learning how to lower limbs, climbing techniques, and how to maintain equipment. 

Tree removals are easier than actual pruning but still require some training on physiology, and technique. 

Get the proper gear, read a book, and for gods sake get some insurance so you dont make a family lose their house when you "accidentally" do real damage.

Not to mention the lives of those you work with can be seriously affected by your work.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 22, 2007)

Themadd1 said:


> Everyone didnt start off as a hack. Most started either hands on with someone else professional or started of in school then went to work with someone professional.
> 
> I didnt start doing my own jobs until I worked with another company for a year. I also started climbing on the weekends with my boss to "learn the ropes". Even then I worked with another climber for that first year in the trees to get advise while climbing.
> 
> ...





heckuva post.


i mean hey TLS youve already gotten past the first initial test of climbing and thats just being able to get off the stem and move. ive seen people lock up aloft too scared to move. which is a clear indication that climbing might not be for them. 

so you are winning there. thats good.

here's the thing. that tree was a walk in the park. wait till you are in a mature red oak or the likes where there is a redonkulous amount of wood but no where to tie into above the work. its in a place like this where you will find yourself longing for the years of running a rope for someone else climbing. its from the ground that alot of learning happens. it was for me at least.

and then when you do go up its here where you need someone else with climbing experience to help you along. 

i know it sucks that it cant be all taught in a day like most of the landscape work done.

but it is what it is. you need to experience from the ground up.

its clear themadd1 has put in the time.



oldirty


----------

